# Animator vs. Animated



## Retsu (Feb 14, 2009)

Found this quite amusing... =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKFZfY9FtFQ&feature=related


----------



## nastypass (Feb 14, 2009)

Avast! kills everyone.

_everyone_


----------



## Fredie (Feb 14, 2009)

That is pretty cool, I need a pop-up blocker like that. Has anyone seen the first one?


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 14, 2009)

Now I have. Quite funny. Has anyone seen  The Stickman Who Attacks Windows?


----------



## Fredie (Feb 14, 2009)

Alakazam said:


> Now I have. Quite funny. Has anyone seen  The Stickman Who Attacks Windows?


That is the same as Claydol girl posted.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 15, 2009)

wow have you guys only seen this _just now?_


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember this from a few years ago, I think Icon's Story was cooler.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahh... There was even a flash game for this, wasn't there? It was _that _popular back then.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 20, 2009)

Apparently this is something I missed. =P


----------

